# Inc2 help



## AOKPxFR3AK

i have an incredible 2 and i need root... i am on 2.3.4 and no matter how much i try i cant downgrade.. if u can find a way 2 downgrade it will b fine but if not is there another way to root??


----------



## jellybellys

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14785-inc2guide-gain-s-off-and-root-the-htc-incredible-2-works-on-234/


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK

I tried to downgrade... It reboots but still on 2.3.4 How can I get past this


----------



## jellybellys

AOKPxFR3AK said:


> I tried to downgrade... It reboots but still on 2.3.4 How can I get past this


Does it give you any errors about mainversion check failed? do you have a log of what happened? "It didn't work" is not enough for me to provide you with support.


----------



## ALDO101T

1. is your bootloader locked or unlocked
2. did you try to run any one click root methods or any other
3, if so, you will have to ruu so downgrade will run
4. are you in the right directory where the hack-vivow is(on the root of c
5. are you running cmd as admin-disabled virus program and removed all sync programs i.e. itunes htc sync etc

sometimes its better to run on a 32bit system rather than a 64bit, try a different computer

follow that link jellybellys gave you, you'll be alright


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK

Yes it did... Is it possible 2 just flash a ruu that has 2.3.3??

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK

I don't have a log sorry

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK

I tried gingerbreak to root and z4 root.. they didn't work

Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK

1: how do u know? 2: yes. 4: yes. 5: yes


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK

1: bootloader is locked

Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALDO101T

ok you'll have to relock and install the stock ruu. then run downgrade tool, then root with revolutionary, Jelly bellies has a link here somewhere with the ruu's you want the 2.3.4 with hboot .98

you have to ruu to the 2.3.4 not 2.3.3 then downgrade to .97 hboot once you have .97 hboot you can run revolutionary on it to get s-off and root


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK

Im on the ruu 2.3.4 and my bootloader is already locked

Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14785-inc2guide-gain-s-off-and-root-the-htc-incredible-2-works-on-234/
Again, follow all the steps as typed out here and I guarantee you will be fine.


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK

There's lots of stuff in teh folder.. which 1 do I run.. I'm on windoze

Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

AOKPxFR3AK said:


> There's lots of stuff in teh folder.. which 1 do I run.. I'm on windoze
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


I believe you run the .bat file as an administrator.


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK

That's it. Just install drivers, turn off fastboot, extract folder, delete stuff like htc sync, and run it? What about AntiVirus. Do I have to disable that?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK

U said sumthin broke zergrush wat about that??

Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

AOKPxFR3AK said:


> U said sumthin broke zergrush wat about that??
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


In software version 6.x zergRush is broken and you have to use tacoroot. zergRush still works on 5.x


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK

So is zergrush the .bat folder

Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

no... I belive that zergRush is floating around in the root of the folder. If you need to know how to use tacoroot, I made a link to that in the op of that thread.


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK

So you run the .bat and the tacoroot too

Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK

My doggie

Sent from my ADR6350


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK

DUDE I GOT IT WORKIN DUDE AND I HAVE CM9

Sent From my BEASTLY ASS Aeroevan CM9 Rom


----------

